# Please, I need help with Albine! Please, look here!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Albine, my albino catfish. PLEASE help. Thank you!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Could be an injury from getting stuck in something like a decoration and thrashing about.... could also be a bacterial infection, maybe something like fin rot. Stress and dirty tank conditions could lead to that... either way that does not look good. Keep the water clean, very clean... water changes daily, antibiotics might not be a bad idea either. Cory cats are very social and do best in groups of 4+, and they also greatly prefer finer substrates (such as sand) where they can dig about. Good luck


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! I never knew that. Ally has a friend of his same kind. Any suggestions for antibiotics?
Today I saw him on his side, but breathing. Catty, (his friend) was next to him, looking healthy. He has lost some blood, but still on his side. Thanks, again!


----------

